# Bunnybuster Thumper # 1 Arrives!



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Even though I knew my prize was arriving in today's mail, I raced home from work when I received the call that a package had arrived. :neener: I opened the package and I was immediately struck by the irridescent quality of the curly tiger maple and the perfectly matched myrle palm swells! The slingshot sits beautifully in my hand and the recesses for my finger and thumb were cut as though Tom ahd measured them for my hand. The fit and finish was perfect! I took it down to my shop and my "indoor range" and proceeded to pulverize a couple of soup cans. I never missed a can in over 200 shots and did some serious demolition work! The bands draw smoothly to my 43 in draw and shoot surprisingly hard with the recommended 3/8 balls. I tried some 7/16 steel as well and the Thumper didn't seem to care. I can only express my sincere thanks to Tom for selecting my entry of "Thumper" and that I am honored to have "Thumper # !" inscribed on the inside of the forks. The "certificate of authenticity" will hold a special framed place near my display. For all those who entered the contest and all others who sat by the sidelines, I would strong recommend that you get one of these Thumpers, some 3/8 steel and a bunch of cans that you could care less about. Thank you Tom :bowdown: ... it's a great sling...and a great name!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

How does a Bunnybuster Thumper #1 look like?

Do you have a picture?


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Dave: You can find a picture of the Thumper in the Vendor Forum under "New Design (contest)" posted by Bunnybuster on January 20, 2013. The #1 is simply the prototype designation for the Thumper series that Tom will be offering. Jim


----------

